# Help! Pair of 1-Day old Pigeons Possibly Abandoned



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

hello here's the problem:

my apartment's lift landing was under construction for the past few months and during that time, a pair of pigeons were roosting in the corner of the newly constructed ledge. and soon there were two eggs.

the eggs hatched in the evening yesterday but today the construction workers needed to clean up the ledge so they said they would have to remove the chicks if i didnt.

so i quickly put the chicks in a box with some rags and newspaper-the mother flew away!

now the chicks are in the box near the original place where she sat on them.

the thing is, i dont know if the mother's gonna return. they only stop construction at 6pm in the evening so that would be the only possible time she would return. can the chicks last that long?

how would i know if they are abandoned? I really don't mind bringing them up myself but I'm so scared because of past experience - once found an injured baby mynah, tried to nurture it but it died in the end. sigh...  

any help would be much appreciated...thank you.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Watch to see if the mom comes back if she doesn't before dark take them inside and keep them warm. Tell us if you have to take them inside.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If its dark where you are now and the mother isn't with them, it would be best to bring them in. Where are you located in case we have a member near by that can help you?
Other members will be coming on to advise you further.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

hello, well i dont think the pigeons would come back till 6pm because it is really noisy where the chicks are and there are other humans.

i'm in singapore actually and it's 10am right now. it's been an hour since the mother left...

thank you for your prompt reply. ive been reading the forums ever since I saw they were going to have chicks. kinda had a feeling i would need your help soon after


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh... then leave them out there I would think for a while and see if the mom comes back... if not but 2 pm i would take them in feed them water them and then put them back out... or atleast till 6pm.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

okay i think ill bring them in while the workers are on break and feed it some water. thanks matt. but hm...how to feed it water /: they're so small...wouldnt wna drown them or anything...would a staw be alright..


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No put some water in a shallow bowl and stick there beak in there about half way up the there nose holes. they will drink if they are thristy... they maybe to young for this... can you upload pics or tell me about how old day are by this chart http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

hello matt, they are definitely a day old from the pictures. also because i saw the two whole eggs under her yesterday morning but chicks at night.

they are in my home at the moment. the workers were cementing the floor so i had no choice. im going to put them back at noon while the workers are on lunch break. hopefully, the mother pigeon would return when it's quiet.

so are they too young to be fed water that way...

thank you..


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yes why to young... these are very small birds... i am not the one to be talking to about this... you will have to find a real pigeon rescuer on here. I am not, just a racer... if you had more pigeons I could tell you what to do and pawn these birds off but you dont... someone else really needs to step in... you will have to make a pigeon milk to feed these guy... pigeons that young eat very often.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

You Will Need to Go To Your Pet Store Pick Up Some Kaytee Baby Bird Food. This Is What You Will Look For http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact/ Most All Pet Store Carry It. 
This Site may Help with the Feeding Part http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm 

I Hope All Works Out And the Mom And Dad Pigeons Came home To the Little Ones.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

horsesgot6 said:


> You Will Need to Go To Your Pet Store Pick Up Some Kaytee Baby Bird Food. This Is What You Will Look For http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact/ Most All Pet Store Carry It.
> This Site may Help with the Feeding Part http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm
> 
> I Hope All Works Out And the Mom And Dad Pigeons Came home To the Little Ones.


Jennifer, It might be difficult to find that product in Singapore. I'm glad the other site has a recipe.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of these babies. If you can get a hold of baby bird food, here is a link to some pictures I took about hand-feeding:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

Baby pigeons need to be fed every few hours. It is very important to feed a little bit and then let the crop (the area under the beak that fills with food) empty (go flat) before feeding again. Also very important to make sure the food is not too hot; test it first on your wrist as you would for a human baby.  Do not try putting their beaks into water as they are too little for that yet. A heating pad set on low with a towel over it is ideal as they have no way to heat themselves; usually mom or dad would sit on them at this age. I've heard you can substitute baby cereal in an emergency situation but am not sure what kind. Please keep us updated and good luck!!


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you! i put them back on the ledge hoping the mother would still see they are there. I think by 7pm, if the mother still doesnt return, I'll take it in and start liquidfying crumbs.

Alas, I don't have poultry rearing crumbs. would anything else be suffice? i can only get the bird food you mentioned tomorrow.

i didnt know baby pigeons looked so adorable!

will keep you posted. thankyou!

here is a photo i took before i put the box back:


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

update: a pair of pigeons (im guessing they are the parents) are outside on the ledge looking at the two baby pigeons but arent sitting on them. the baby pigeons moved, so i guess that means they are alive.

is this a cause for concern? the baby pigeons are in a medium-sized box. is she not sitting on them because of the box? should I remove it? I'm afraid that if I touch the box, they would fly away again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

So, how long has it been since they have eaten anything?

If you have changed the outside of the nest so that they don't recognize it they may abandon the babies, however, I would wait to see if they will feed the babies. Mom should be sitting on them and keeping them warm.

If they leave I would bring them in and feed them with the formula for hatchlings.Make sure to warm them up first for at least a half hour, and then start with a very thin formula.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

the babies are okay now! the mom's been nursing them on the tray i put outside. however, there's alot of bird crap on the cotton wool i put on it. is it okay? should i change it or anything?  they're growing up fast!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

NO they are only 1 day old you will drown them that way. They will get their water thru their food. If they are only 1 day old they can't drink. Get some baby bird food if possible where you live and mix it kind of thin at first and feed them that.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, you have done your job. She is back feeding. Congrats!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

comradewolf said:


> the babies are okay now! the mom's been nursing them on the tray i put outside.


Congratulations Comradewolf! I'm so glad the Mom came back  I don't know anything about rearing babies so have not advice - but would LOVE to see more pictures if you can get some without disturbing them or Mom  So glad you were there to help them last week though!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update, I was getting a bit concerned there....


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

here are some photos i managed to take when the mom wasnt around.
thank you for your help everyone! its such a relief they are okay! my dog got really jealous at first though


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh....they are so cute. Thank you for providing mom and dad and the kids some shelter and a nice nestbox.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

one of the babies just died.  i think the young mom accidentally suffocated it cuz there was food at its nose. sigh i dont know. but yes. one left. sigh. and the mum seems to be hopping on one leg today.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry the baby died. 

Can you leave a little bit of wild bird seed in a dish out for mom, so she can rest and not have to go out and look for food for the baby?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That is an excellent idea...make it easier on her. Maybe a little pile of dirt/gravel and a water cup next to it. 
"Full service bed and breakfast balcony"
Hey and the pigeon rent is 'cheap'


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Just a thought... salmonella makes them hop... mom could have passed it to the babies, with salmonella, they die in the nest.
If others members could inform me if it would be ok to give mom not only seeds available, but also some water with Baytril, just in case...
The Baytril would not hurt the baby who is still alive, no?
I never gave Baytril to a pigeon with babies, so I don't know...
Myriam


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Myriam,

I would go for it. We know that Baytril affect the bone development of growing dogs and have discussed (on this forum) the likelihood of it affecting the bone development of growing birds, but in a case like paratyphoid it is considered worth the risk as Baytril is the drug of choice for this disease.

Cynthia


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

i did put water and food out but i think she was in a hurry to feed as there are workers loitering all day. and also, the one that died didnt look like it was forming properly. they get pigeon louse everyday but ive been catching em'. scary parasites though.

i think the baby bird is trying to fly because yesterday morning, i found it on the floor a few metres away from the tray. so I put him in a much bigger box now in fear that he would try it again. 

--

do you think i should bring him downstairs? for a walk? he is starting to stretch his wings but most of the time he is in the box sitting. is there anything i should do like help him exercise? i don't want him to lose the ability to fly /:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

comradewolf said:


> do you think i should bring him downstairs? for a walk? he is starting to stretch his wings but most of the time he is in the box sitting. is there anything i should do like help him exercise? i don't want him to lose the ability to fly /:


This is the age when the youngsters sit alone for periods of time and they do look bored. However, he is still a little bit too young to be flying or be on his own in an unsafe area, but if the parents are comfortable around you, you can spend some quality time with him.

Put him in a playpen set-up with a towel on the bottom and perhaps a little sun. Give him a deep dish of seeds and see if he is curious too eat. Move the seeds around with your finger. Provide him with a spill proof bowl of water and see what he does with it. You will be surprised, as sometimes they will bathe in it and/or attempt to drink it. If you move him from where the parents are raising him please stay with him at all time, as he is too young to know what is safe and what isn't. Put him back within an hour or when the parents are back. You can use a parakeet bird spray at a pet shop to help get rid of lice and such. Be careful not to spray near the face.

Can we get an updated picture?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I know of several avian vets who would prescribe Baytril to a baby if needed as
the test results for Beagles have not been the same w/birds....

fp



myrpalom said:


> Just a thought... salmonella makes them hop... mom could have passed it to the babies, with salmonella, they die in the nest.
> If others members could inform me if it would be ok to give mom not only seeds available, but also some water with Baytril, just in case...
> The Baytril would not hurt the baby who is still alive, no?
> I never gave Baytril to a pigeon with babies, so I don't know...
> Myriam


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a photo of the pigeon. Does he look okay?
It bathed itself today! and tried to peck at some seeds but did not eat them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cutie!!!

Does he have any bald spots on him and where?

I would keep encouraging him to eat and bathe.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a darling little baby.

Reti


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, he is bald on his body, under the wings but that is normal right? /:
Found him outside his box one day so we got him a bigger one. I play with him everyday and now he loves to try to fly everywhere.

His parents feed him about six times a day still. I think that's why he doesnt touch the seeds I give him.

Is it okay to play with him? (I don't feed him at all) I don't want him to not fear humans if he flies away...

and yes, he is so adorable x:


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, he is bald on his body, under the wings but that is normal right? /:
*Yes, that is normal. Is he bald anywhere else, like under his beak? 

I'm glad he is practicing his flying skills, that is wonderful!! *

His parents feed him about six times a day still. I think that's why he doesnt touch the seeds I give him.
*His parents are feeding him well, continue to offer seeds to him, as he will learn. Usually at this age, only dad will feed him as mom begins another cycle and will be laying eggs again soon. If you could feed them seeds infront of him he will watch them and catch on.*

Is it okay to play with him? (I don't feed him at all) I don't want him to not fear humans if he flies away...
and yes, he is so adorable x:[/QUOTE]

*He may lose his fear of humans or may not. You definitely will leave an impression. Are you falling in love with him? 

I have youngster who is about a week younger then this one and he is black and beautiful too! He sleeps with mom in my coop, but I like to take him out and allow him to practice to eat also, as they leave him alone most of the day except for feedings.*


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

hello! 

this is the second time ive found the baby out of its box. and it is quite a high box. The only way he could have gotten out is if he flew out. And that's worrying because the box is outside our home so it was vulnerable to cats, humans etc.

its about 27 days old now.









that's the father behind, in the background. it flew a few steps in front of me when I picked it up from the ground. Both birds kept chirping, well the father was coo-ing.

*Okay the question is! *I don't know when the right time is to let him go. It is going to reach 30 days. When would he be stable enough to fly away? I don't wish to coop him up in the box but I don't want him flying off when he's still too young.

I think you're right - the mom's going to lay eggs soon because she's sitting on some cement sacks near the lift in construction. What an odd place to lay eggs though.

*thankyou all for your help since jan 17th.* happy v day btw


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If the youngster is completely self feeding and drinking, able to fly well, and the feathers are in good condition and waterproof, s/he should be OK to go. It is a bit iffy, in my opinion, to release a single young bird and would hope that the parents are or will take an interest in helping the youngster learn the ways of the world. If you can look after the bird for another two weeks, I think a bit more time would be beneficial for the bird.

Terry


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks Terry. yeay that's great! i love taking care of him!  

He flew out his box again today. He gets so excited when his parents come to eat and feed that he flies to them on the parapet but just stays there, unstable. I've tilted the box and covered it with a net with huge holes and will wait to see if the parents feed it this way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

comradewolf said:


> thanks Terry. yeay that's great! i love taking care of him!
> 
> He flew out his box again today. He gets so excited when his parents come to eat and feed that he flies to them on the parapet but just stays there, unstable. I've tilted the box and covered it with a net with huge holes and will wait to see if the parents feed it this way.


Thank you for looking out for him, he should be able to fly soon, I hope they won't feel restricted to feeding him, as he will need dads feedings until he learns to eat well by himself. Has he bathed lately or is it too cold?


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes he just had a bath. Even though we put the netting, he still manages to go through it and in the mornings, we would find him sitting outside the box.

I think my neighbours are bound to complain soon  because the parents tend to roost by the parapets and thus, dirtying it. And it is impossible to clean unless we use a ladder.

But at least the baby's growing up fast. He's got small tufts of feathers under his wings now and is not afraid of flying to the ground from my hands.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It sounds like the youngster is just about ready to be a full fledged pigeon. Hopefully the neighbors can be tolerant for just a little longer.

Terry


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

He is able to eat on his own now  Saw him pecking away vehemently at the seeds.

I got the feeling he seemed a little angry that his parents weren't feeding him anymore. He tends to fly up to them and get their attention but they ignore him now. Most probably forcing him to eat on his own.

His parents normally join him at the parapet at night and fly off in the morning.










Right now, I'm not sure whether he is just not ready to fly or he simply doesn't want to. Will he fly off on his own when he feels ready? He seems quite comfortable in his pen outside.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

comradewolf said:


> Right now, I'm not sure whether he is just not ready to fly or he simply doesn't want to. Will he fly off on his own when he feels ready? He seems quite comfortable in his pen outside.


I suspect the youngster is still just not quite ready to venture out on his own .. bet it will only be another couple of days before that happens.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is sad when the parents ignore them, but it is a normal process of nature, because he needs to become independent. I'm glad he has you to care for him, until he takes flight. He may come back to eat since he has found a friend.

Thank you for keeping an attentive eye out for him, he may have adopted YOU.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

The parents have not returned since yesterday. And he has started flying. I found him outside the pen after school yesterday. He tried to fly up but bumped his head against the ceiling.

Ever since the parents disappeared, he doesn't fly much. He does eat the seed but just walks around or stays in his pen. Do you think the parents will return?

If not, I was wondering whether I should bring it outside after a few days and see if it flies away. Not sure how this works though


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you keeping him inside for a reason? 

He should have access to the outdoors.

Perhaps he wants to be your pet...


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

He's actually outside my home. We live in an apartment. He has access to the outdoors because I put him on the ground, uncovered.

Would love him to be my pet but I don't think I can because of the neighbours plus my jealous dog lol-- But if the parents don't come back, I wouldn't mind keeping him as he would only soil my area, not theirs 

Well, I'll wait and see. Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you can continue to give him safe access outdoors and feed him & give him clean water, then he should stay outdoors. He needs time to mature and prepare for the outside world. Sounds like right now he is just comfortable where he is and not quite ready for the world.
I hope he is feeling well, what does his poop look like?


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

It looks brownish-yellow most of the time, sometimes green. We feed his parents and him whole green bean seeds.

He doesn't like to be touched anymore  but I think that's good. He can fly and hover but still comes back to the pen. His parents came by today and he flied to them but when they flew away, he did not follow. He got stuck at our electric box which is just below the ceiling. I had to fetch him down because he was stuck there for an hour.

He looks like a mature pigeon now but it happened so fast!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

If he's still around, try to switch his diet. You can get canary seeds from the birdshops. The variety of seeds will provide him with more nutrition.


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello guess what! This evening I saw him at the scaffolding with his parents. He was never able to fly that far away. When I came home just now, he was gone! Im guessing he finally flew away with his parents  Am quite sad he's actually gone....but I'm happier he made it nice and healthy  

Thank you *all* for your help. Couldn't have done it without you guys!

I think I shan't clear out his pen. He might just come back I hope  lol--


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

comradewolf said:


> Hello guess what! This evening I saw him at the scaffolding with his parents. He was never able to fly that far away. When I came home just now, he was gone! Im guessing he finally flew away with his parents  Am quite sad he's actually gone....but I'm happier he made it nice and healthy
> 
> Thank you *all* for your help. Couldn't have done it without you guys!
> 
> I think I shan't clear out his pen. He might just come back I hope  lol--


You definitely will see him again, so be sure to leave the wild bird seed and water out for him.

Thanks for helping him get a good start in life.

I appreciate the update too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> You definitely will see him again, so be sure to leave the wild bird seed and water out for him.
> 
> Thanks for helping him get a good start in life.
> 
> *I appreciate the update too!*



*As do we all!*

WELL DONE, COMRADEWOLF!!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## comradewolf (Jan 17, 2008)

aw he came back this morning! but only to the scaffolding far away. my dad says I should remove the seeds so he won't depend on me for food and would be able to survive in the wild. but is that the reason he comes back? He was alone today but one of his parents was with him for awhile. He's still about a month old. Do you think he comes back for the food or he is still not ready to fly out?

I wouldnt mind putting out food for him always but am afraid my neighbours might complain that he's still around even though he seems quite big.

--

i moved the food to the scaffolding. he's so big now. i feel so proud of him x: will keep you in touch. thanks again


----------

